# Anyone with an Ms8 experiencing Airplane noise please read



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

Im trying to compile some information for Andy to assist in finding a solution to the airplane noise some of us have been experiencing. I decided to help the cause instead of just sitting back and complaining about it, after all this is a diy site. I thought starting a thread would yield more results than sifting through the massive thread trying to find users experiencing the noise. I have been communicating with Andy and it appears he might have a handle on what conditions are causing it. After he questioned what my setup consisted of I then realized exactly when the noise started happening. Once I upgraded from a 2 to 3 way front and did multiple listening positions is when this all started. This is what Andy said "I think this only happens with a three-way (separate midbass in the front) and it's somehow related to data synchronization between the microcontroller and the DSP in that configuration when several calibrations have been loaded on top of each other (some data leakage). Let's see what the other configurations are. I think Jim's (Big Red) was a three way when he came over to my house for a quick tune one day". Ive since installed an old set of ctx tweets (3 way) and only doing the driver listening position. Ill report back if I experience any unwanted noise. I also have a second battery if the noise pursuits ill remove that from the equation. Thanks guys the Ms8 is an awesome unit so lets try and help Andy (Harman) figure this out. It would be very difficult for them to reproduce several in car examples to recreate the noise so like I said lets give them a little feedback so they can help us.

*If experiencing the noise please post below if your running a 2 or 3way in front, doing multiple listening positions, additional amps or using an L7 or not.*


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

It appears since I refrained from doing several listening positions and only one the noised has seemed to stop. Time will tell if I'm right


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

yes, mine was and is a 3 way. Mine did it primarily when changing listening positions. this is great news that there might be an answer 

I just listened to Craigs Vette at our meet the other day with the MS8, and damn if that thing car did'nt sound good.


----------



## Nathan_h (Aug 16, 2011)

duro78 said:


> *If experiencing the noise please post below if your running a 2 or 3way in front, doing multiple listening positions, additional amps or using an L7 or not.*


Great idea for a thread. I haven't had the problem, but of course am worried about it.

I assume you talked with Andy and he has narrowed the search enough that maybe only a few questions are still relevant. But I would have thought the following could make a difference:



Whether you have a center channel/speaker(s), or not? 

Whether you are using the EQ correction on the MS8 input, or taking the signal "as is" because your HU outputs it flat?

Whether you are using the MS8 amplification -- 
1) exclusively, 
2) for some speakers and some are on a separate amp, or 
3) not at all?


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

I appreciate you creating this thread and the mission behind it! Andy has been very supportive of this forum. This seems like the least that we can do

3-way here. Maybe one out of every 200 of my calibrations was done using the passenger seat in hopes of different averaging. I almost never switched listening positions, almost always divers seat. 

I can't recall exactly, but I would say that I've had issues around the time I calibrated for multiple seats.


----------



## kaigoss69 (Apr 2, 2008)

I have a 2-way front - 8" midbass and 4" components using passive x-over. Most calibrations havebeen driver seat only, but I did some way back including the front passenger seat and that's about the time I got the jet engine noise. Can't say for sure though...

At the time, all mids and tweets were run by the MS-8, and the 8" woofers by an external amp.


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

It's a common issue, get a copy of your receipt. Hopefully it under warranty.
Go to jbls site and send it in.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I don't think it's a "common" issue.

Might be "common" on this forum...


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

I had a two-way, but I may have also switched calibration position prior to my incident.

I hope this helps the issue.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

thehatedguy said:


> I don't think it's a "common" issue.
> 
> Might be "common" on this forum...


No, it's common everywhere.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Why haven't there been any recalls of the product?


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

thehatedguy said:


> Why haven't there been any recalls of the product?


That would be better answered by JBL. 

It seems there approach is to replace the unit, as long as there's a receipt.

I know a number of people, including myself, who've gone through multiple units with this problem.


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

We're just trying to find some common ground. The ones not experiencing it just might not have the setup that's initiating it. It might not be a matter of exchanging units. So far I've been playing with the unit all morning and no noise so far. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

thehatedguy said:


> I don't think it's a "common" issue.
> 
> Might be "common" on this forum...


Well, of the 21 units I have installed since they became available I have had 3 units have the jet wine of death.
3 different vehicles, 3 different setups.
Only common denominator-using the ms8 to power rears and in 2 cases a center.
IMO that's a High %. What sucks is that the problem in intermittent at first and got progressively worse.

Andy- The last unit I sent back to JBL (not swapping at the distribution point) I asked them to give u the unit. As per our conversation a while ago.


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

Se7en said:


> I appreciate you creating this thread and the mission behind it! Andy has been very supportive of this forum. This seems like the least that we can do
> 
> 3-way here. Maybe one out of every 200 of my calibrations was done using the passenger seat in hopes of different averaging. I almost never switched listening positions, almost always divers seat.
> 
> I can't recall exactly, but I would say that I've had issues around the time I calibrated for multiple seats.


I remember seeing guys doing all listening positions just for the drivers seat. Although I never have passengers it was nice to have variations in position without going through the whole calibration for one change. Sounds obvious to do but I never thought of it so I used to move my head in every possible position and compare the end results. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

Very nice of you that you want to help JBL solve this, knowing they have people that are paid to do exactly that: getting a product perfect before it hits the showrooms...

If it were me, I'd send the unit back, claim the price I paid for it + the damage caused by this unit (imagine it kills a pair of Scan illuminator tweets or something even more expensive, no way I'd take that loss because of a crappy device!), and buy something else...
I don't care the manual probably says "JBL/Harman isn't and can't be responsible for damage to your car or system" or something in those lines: it's perfectly clear this is a common issue and a design flaw...

I'm glad I don't (and won't) own an MS-8 and I hope JBL/Harman can do something about this **** they've put their customers in...

Isabelle


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hopefully the first software update will offer a correctioncorrection

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

duro78 said:


> We're just trying to find some common ground. The ones not experiencing it just might not have the setup that's initiating it. It might not be a matter of exchanging units. So far I've been playing with the unit all morning and no noise so far. The only thing I've changed is not doing multiple listening positions just driver.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk




Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I mean I have Googled it and can't find many problems other than on here.

Not saying it doesn't happen, but a 15% failure rate is pretty high and should be of concern for Harman.

How many people lost speakers that were connected to a passive crossover? Just curious incase mine decides it wants to be dumb...cause my next setup might not be that way on the fronts.


----------



## aviator79 (Nov 12, 2007)

I have a 3-way I just set up on my MS-8 and only did drivers seat calibration. No problems. I will stay with only doing drivers seat calibration until you all find out more info.
And I wish this site had a No Thanks button as it would help on a number of the above posts.
Thanks


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

Candisa said:


> Very nice of you that you want to help JBL solve this, knowing they have people that are paid to do exactly that: getting a product perfect before it hits the showrooms...
> 
> If it were me, I'd send the unit back, claim the price I paid for it + the damage caused by this unit (imagine it kills a pair of Scan illuminator tweets or something even more expensive, no way I'd take that loss because of a crappy device!), and buy something else...
> I don't care the manual probably says "JBL/Harman isn't and can't be responsible for damage to your car or system" or something in those lines: it's perfectly clear this is a common issue and a design flaw...
> ...


I had that same feeling since i first encountered problems with the unit but i realized it wasnt gonna help me reach my goal any quicker.I'm a new comer to this forum and the regulars have been very supportive when I have had questions so as sq noob I felt it was the least i could do. Plus Andy is one of the only people I've ever seen that been actively helping users on a daily basis. I thought it would be kind of hard for jbl to have access to a large number of vehicles to find a common denominator that's causing the problem. How many products do we have where we can have a direct influence on making the product better, almost never. Minus these issues the ms8 is the missing link to my setup due to my limited tuning skills so if I can help myself or anyone on the forum I'm satisfied. Trust me I used to have a love hate feeling towards the jbl but it was unproductive. Andy's active role in helping and listening to the users of his products changed my view.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

I agree with your position 100% here. I've been developing component software for 17 years, and it's one of the most difficult jobs there is.

There are generally two approaches to releasing product of this type into any consumer space.
1. Purely predictive, in that you release a fully complete, and fully debugged piece of software. This requires a ton of debug and quality control time, and often leads to significant delays and a much deeper up front investment from the developer. Ring any bells?
2. MVP (minimally viable product) model. In this case, the producer releases what they consider to be a core functional, beta quality product. This allows them to shave a lot of the qa and qc costs down, and use the consumer in a live environment, to expose issues, and then respond to them as they see fit. Despite our tendency to become upset when something goes wrong, this is not what JBL did.

In both scenarios, the software issues are generally a 100% constant, the variable is within the use cases. 

In the case of JBL, I believe that they did their absolute level best to release a fully debugged/safe to consume product. This is why the release was held for so long, and good on them for it! This is not trivial work folks.

I would also offer that this bug likely exists in 100% of the MS8s sold, but that the only variable is the use cases. This is why the people who have experienced the issue have gotten it multiple times and on multiple boxes (myself included). This would also help explain why the people who haven't seen the problem probably never will, unless there is a dramatic shift in how they use the device. Lastly, this would also help explain why it has been hard to replicate at their own facilities and why pulling data in from actual users in the field is so critical.

I personally believe that the MS8 is important because it makes better sound more accessible for a broader group of people. System tuning is extremely important, but also a very abstract concept for the average joe and sadly in many cases, a lot of professionals out there. In my humble opinion, the MS8 has the potential to be a very important component to the long term health of this hobby. We're talking about more than just boom boxes and rattling license plates, but to a higher end consumer, who wants great sound, but is also necessary in order to drive thie business and the development of better, more cost effective product down the road.

I'll get off my rant now.



duro78 said:


> I had that same feeling since i first encountered problems with the unit but i realized it wasnt gonna help me reach my goal any quicker.I'm a new comer to this forum and the regulars have been very supportive when I have had questions so as sq noob I felt it was the least i could do. Plus Andy is one of the only people I've ever seen that been actively helping users on a daily basis. I thought it would be kind of hard for jbl to have access to a large number of vehicles to find a common denominator that's causing the problem. How many products do we have where we can have a direct influence on making the product better, almost never. Minus these issues the ms8 is the missing link to my setup due to my limited tuning skills so if I can help myself or anyone on the forum I'm satisfied. Trust me I used to have a love hate feeling towards the jbl but it was unproductive. Andy's active role in helping and listening to the users of his products changed my view.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Candisa said:


> Very nice of you that you want to help JBL solve this, knowing they have people that are paid to do exactly that: getting a product perfect before it hits the showrooms...
> 
> If it were me, I'd send the unit back, claim the price I paid for it + the damage caused by this unit (imagine it kills a pair of Scan illuminator tweets or something even more expensive, no way I'd take that loss because of a crappy device!), and buy something else...
> I don't care the manual probably says "JBL/Harman isn't and can't be responsible for damage to your car or system" or something in those lines: it's perfectly clear this is a common issue and a design flaw...
> ...


It's already killed a set of Esotars.


On topic... 

I've had a 3-way since the installation of the MS8. I've only gotten the noise once, while driving, with the radio off, mic unplugged. Back then I probably had multiple seating positions loaded in. Until recently I've only done the driver's position but lately I've started using the passenger setting as an alternative driver's setting. 

No drivers died but my Massive Audio center smelled badly. At the time I was running a 3-way plus subs and a center. I no longer run a center and haven't for some time.

Since that time, if I drastically change something or if I get a weird tune, I reset to factory default. I don't do more than 5 tunes without resetting to factory default and the problem has never recurred. 

I only wish I could remember better but I do not think my subs were involved in the noise. The old amp was getting kind of flaky back then and it may have gone straight in to protect.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Great points Winslow and Gabe!

Is there some commonality between inputting multiple driver positions and the whine?


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

Configuration:

RCA inputs into 1-2

2 way front configuration
RCA outputs: ch 1-2 high pass 3khz ish at 24db
RCA outputs: ch 3-4 band pass: low 60hz @ 12db 

Ch 5-6 using speaker outputs. I have removed all the unused pins from my output harness. CH 5-6 connect via factory wiring behind the radio.

I believe at the time of my jet noise they were connected, but were not configured during the setup

Car is using a single battery
--------------

Steps that caused the noise:

Connected headphone mics with car off.
Connected display with car off
Set ignition to ACC
navigated to select the listening position
changed from 'driver' to 'passenger'

jet noise

Powered car down and disconnected blown driver- right tweeter

Upon powering the car back up, there is a persistent noise in the right midbass channel that goes away with mute.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I made a great point?

I've hardly ever done more than just the driver's seat, especially after Andy said doing both front seats and selecting driver's seat wouldn't do anything. And I only have the one battery under the hood.

Before I put the center in was the only time I had all of the speakers directly coupled to any amp...was using the MS-8 for everything but the sub then. Since then all of the mids and highs have had passives between them.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Guys don't think I am trying to disprove anything...cause I feel some responsibilty to getting this sorted because I have been such a proponent of the processor, I helped a few people get one, and I don't want this to happen to my car.


----------



## taibanl (Jun 19, 2011)

Had the issue one time (still have the same unit)

2 way front stage + sub (amped) centers and rear (Ms-8)

had just finished calibration and opened my door to unplug mic, door "Gong" triggered a positive feedback loop that rapidly went from moderate to deafening jet-engine noise.

Edit can't remember whether I had a one or two seat calibration.


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

thehatedguy said:


> I mean I have Googled it and can't find many problems other than on here.
> 
> Not saying it doesn't happen, but a 15% failure rate is pretty high and should be of concern for Harman.
> 
> How many people lost speakers that were connected to a passive crossover? Just curious incase mine decides it wants to be dumb...cause my next setup might not be that way on the fronts.


All were active....both dls and hat speakers fried.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

thehatedguy said:


> I made a great point?
> 
> I've hardly ever done more than just the driver's seat, especially after Andy said doing both front seats and selecting driver's seat wouldn't do anything. And I only have the one battery under the hood.
> 
> Before I put the center in was the only time I had all of the speakers directly coupled to any amp...was using the MS-8 for everything but the sub then. Since then all of the mids and highs have had passives between them.


I was referring to your point about the passives in the last post.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Ooo...

Was curious...if I might need to put an analog jimmyhat on some speakers if I change up the system.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

There seems to be a bit of a consensus forming.

If so, that would be good, because I really want to go back to the MS-8 and sell my BitOne.


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Jimmyhat?


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Se7en said:


> Jimmyhat?


condom.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

protection for the thing that matters most...


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Emphasis on "things".


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> Guys don't think I am trying to disprove anything...*cause I feel some responsibilty to getting this sorted because I have been such a proponent of the processor, I helped a few people get one, and I don't want this to happen to my car*.


x2, I'm currently planning an MS-8 install for my brother's car and will be holding off on it till this issue gets completely resolved.


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> protection for the thing that matters most...


10-4!


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

Se7en said:


> I agree with your position 100% here. I've been developing component software for 17 years, and it's one of the most difficult jobs there is.
> 
> There are generally two approaches to releasing product of this type into any consumer space.
> 1. Purely predictive, in that you release a fully complete, and fully debugged piece of software. This requires a ton of debug and quality control time, and often leads to significant delays and a much deeper up front investment from the developer. Ring any bells?
> ...


Excellent post se7en. Sometimes as consumers we become too accustomed to the luxury of technology being something we use that works without us Knowing how it works as long as it does. When we spend our hard earned money we expect it even more so without understanding the process involved. I for one have no idea what level of work or testing goes into a product like this. I do understand recreating every possible instance where it would be used would be extremely costly especially in a vehicle where their are so many variables. Your post brought me back to an understanding of what's entailed in making a product of this magnitude. Very good post thank you for sharing it, hope others get something out of it also.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## aviator79 (Nov 12, 2007)

The door going issue has come up twice now. Those that said this caused it, is your door gong thru your stereo? Using OEM HU? I dont think this would be tru, but maybe. I know OEM nave units could go thru OEM HUs so maybe.
I dont have a door gong in my car, or at least if I did, I do not now I unhooked the door closed sensors while I did my install and never hooked them back up. But I would assume most/all door gongs are not thru the OEM HU, rather a seperate speaker or beeper or whatever. So was it the going was being picked up by the mic? which also makes no sense unless it happens during a calibration.


----------



## kms456 (Mar 20, 2009)

Grrr... I'm suddenly having the same problem following swapping out amps and installing mids and x-overs.

hybrid 3-way up front with 6.5's in the doors playing 80-700hz, 24dB Slope, mids and tweets on a passive. Front right (Channels #2&4) both giving me what sounds like pink noise. I assume we're talking about the same thing. 

I've been trouble shooting it for a couple of days now. Did the hard re-set, swapped out the amp, x-overs, eliminated the passives, swapped channels. Still shows up on channels 2 & 4 no matter what.

AND, though I'm not hearing any pink noise from the rears (Channels 5&6) , but output ranges from next to nothing to distorted at all volume levels.

My issues seem to be intermittent... I can be sitting in the driveway with the engine off, and the issue will come and go. when it isn't screwing up, it sounds great.

Sure hope I can track down my receipt...


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

Well I ran one listening position all day (3way) trouble free til now. Airplane noise but luckily it didn't blow my driver.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## kaigoss69 (Apr 2, 2008)

kms456 said:


> Grrr... I'm suddenly having the same problem following swapping out amps and installing mids and x-overs.
> 
> hybrid 3-way up front with 6.5's in the doors playing 80-700hz, 24dB Slope, mids and tweets on a passive. Front right (Channels #2&4) both giving me what sounds like pink noise. I assume we're talking about the same thing.
> 
> ...


Different issue. Thread title is a bit misleading. We are talking about what has been described as "jet engine noise". Trust me, you'd know they difference if you experienced it.


----------



## kaigoss69 (Apr 2, 2008)

duro78 said:


> Well I ran one listening position all day (3way) trouble free til now. Airplane noise but luckily it didn't blow my driver.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Mic plugged in or out, shortly after calibration or during normal listening?


----------



## taibanl (Jun 19, 2011)

aviator79 said:


> The door going issue has come up twice now. Those that said this caused it, is your door gong thru your stereo? Using OEM HU? I dont think this would be tru, but maybe. I know OEM nave units could go thru OEM HUs so maybe.
> I dont have a door gong in my car, or at least if I did, I do not now I unhooked the door closed sensors while I did my install and never hooked them back up. But I would assume most/all door gongs are not thru the OEM HU, rather a seperate speaker or beeper or whatever. So was it the going was being picked up by the mic? which also makes no sense unless it happens during a calibration.


 BMW door gong is generated by the OEM HU.

In my OPINION, it seemed that there was a positive feedback loop (suspect via the mic, but other possibilities exist), as the sound started out from a "whoosh" and got rapidly louder until my system was at max SPL.


----------



## kms456 (Mar 20, 2009)

kaigoss69 said:


> Different issue. Thread title is a bit misleading. We are talking about what has been described as "jet engine noise". Trust me, you'd know they difference if you experienced it.


Hmmm... I'm digging through every thread I can find on the subject, and it doesn't sound too far off from many of them. That said, this is a pretty soft noise - audible, but stays at the same level throughout the HU volume range, including with the HU all the way down. Certainly not the kind of power/ volume that would blow a speaker... 

Changing the volume on the MS-8 does have an effect, but I can still hear it all the way down to -30dB.

If you've seen a thread that sounds more like my problem, it'd be a huge help if you could point me to it 

Thanks, and good luck everyone!


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

nevermind


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

kaigoss69 said:


> Different issue. Thread title is a bit misleading. We are talking about what has been described as "jet engine noise". Trust me, you'd know they difference if you experienced it.


Yes, one in the same. Another way of putting it is full tilt white noise... Full volume, broad band, won't miss it.


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

kaigoss69 said:


> Mic plugged in or out, shortly after calibration or during normal listening?


Sorry I should specify every factor. It was good all-day with the mic in doing a 3way and only the driver position. This last time did everything the same mic plugged in and it happened right after calibration, voltage was at 12.01. Killed ignition and luckily saved my tweet but last time I stopped it before the noise set in and it still killed the tweet. I really don't think the mic plays a role in it.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## gasongasoff (Feb 20, 2012)

Here's another data point:

Got the airplane-noise-of-death (ANOD) today, sounded like some broad bandwidth noise that got progressively louder over few seconds, louder in the driver's side.

Input: high-level from OEM Bose amp out (LH+LL+RH+RL+sub)
Config: 3-way active fronts + sub
Position: driver-only (and never programmed passenger), probably the 20th calibration I've done
Timing: just after I finished a calibration with the headset
Mic: plugged in
Door gong: none

Troubleshooting: So I cut remote-in to the MS-8 to turn it off. Then turned it back on using remote-in with the downstream amps off. Hit RESET on MS-8, restarted system config menu and went through de-EQ, then powered up amps - and the ANOD was still there!! So I turned off the system again using remote in. This time, I disconnected +12V power to the MS-8. Then powered it back on, and the ANOD was gone. It's been working fine since then.

Interestingly, yesterday, the MS-8 wasn't sending a remote-out voltage yesterday, even though the unit itself was powered up (this problem has been described too). I had to also hard-disconnect +12V to get the unit to function normally (supply remote-out voltage when the unit itself is turned on with remote-in). I don't know if this is related or not.

Luckily, I had protection caps on my tweeters. These are Focal TBe's, I would have been pretty pissed if the MS-8 had blown them.

I hope they can get this fixed. As other have mentioned, if this were to happen while driving, it could potential cause an accident because it's fricking loud and startling.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

duro78 said:


> Sorry I should specify every factor. It was good all-day with the mic in doing a 3way and only the driver position. This last time did everything the same mic plugged in and it happened right after calibration, voltage was at 12.01. Killed ignition and luckily saved my tweet but last time I stopped it before the noise set in and it still killed the tweet. I really don't think the mic plays a role in it.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


It really sounds like yours does this regularly. I had no idea it was so often. 

How often do you do a factory reset between tunes? I do it every few tunes or if I drastically change a parameter such as moving the mid highpass from 200hz to 1,600hz or going between 2 way and 3way. Since yours happens so often, can you try doing a reset to factory default each time you calibrate to see if it stops the problem? I know it's a PITA to do that each time but mine has been trouble free since it's one incident and that's one of only two things I've changed.

Since it's so easy to reproduce, I would think Andy and JBL would be interested in your particular unit for testing. Good luck with it, you have more patience than me.


----------



## musicfan (May 31, 2011)

I've experienced the dreaded jet engine feedback twice.

*Installation:*
My setup, at the time, was as follows:

Input from aftermarket HU via RCA (skip input setup)
Output via RCA to all external amplification
Channel Configuration: two sub, two way front, one way side

Ch 1&2: L3SEs (no tweeters at that time)
Ch 3&4: RS180 midbass, door mounted
Ch 5&6: factory mid-tweets high in the rear doors
Ch 7&8: Both to a mono sub amp (with dual RCA inputs) & single sub

One 12v battery. (The car is a Prius, but the HV battery is a completely separate system, from what I understand.)
*One part of my installation that was not according to the instructions in the manual: I have a 4ga power wire running from the battery to the front stage amp (installed under the passenger’s seat), then an 8ga power wire running from the amp to the MS-8 (mounted under driver’s seat). The amp and the MS-8 are each grounded to the chassis within 6 inches of where they are mounted. There is no perceptible alternator whine or other noise.

*Source: *

I purchased the unit new from authorized retailer (J&R Electronics via Amazon.com)

*Circumstances:*

Episode #1:

Microphone was plugged in.
I had just finished a tune (probably either 2 or 4 seat). 
I’m pretty sure the car was running, but it was not moving. 
I was no doubt using the remote to adjust something when it started.
Episode #2:

Microphone was NOT plugged in.
I had done a 2 or 4 seat tune the day before.
My wife was driving(!!!); we had been on the road almost an hour with no problem. I was using the remote and (as I recall) was switching from one seating position to another.
I turned the system off, and when I turned it back on, the MS-8 was still generating the noise. Needless to say, we drove the rest of the way home with the unit turned off.
After we got home, I disconnected the amps and went about doing some troubleshooting. Even with the volume turned all the way down (-80) on the MS-8, the noise continued. As I recall, it only went away when I did a factory reset.
*Solution:*
Andy W sent me a different version of the firmware to install, and it has not occurred since then.
My original firmware was listed as:

Main: 3.96
*DSP: 1.3*
Display: 3.38 base code
Strings: 1.39
The firmware that Andy sent me was not a version specifically intended to solve this problem; it was just one that had no history of anyone having the problem. He said it was newer version, but the DSP version was labeled as version “0.0” so it may have been an experimental version.


----------



## jlee3 (Oct 4, 2009)

I had the problem but it was over a year ago in another car. It was a 2 way front, center and rears; speaker level from a BOSE system in an 08 Cadillac CTS with only a drivers seat tune. At first it was very bad - happened all the time. I would be driving and suddenly it was there. First time was very crazy. Turning the car off would not stop it. I had to pull over, go in the trunk and pull the fuse. Off course many cars don't cut the power to the stereo immediately and I wasn't waiting until it did. Never damaged any equipment. Pulling the microphone helped. But I had an extension cable connected and I found I would still get it once every week or two. Pulling the extension cable seemed to stop it altogether.

Same unit has been in a BMW for a year and never had the problem.


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

Anyone know if jbl is actively trying to resolve this issue or is it on the back burner

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

BuickGN said:


> It really sounds like yours does this regularly. I had no idea it was so often.
> 
> How often do you do a factory reset between tunes? I do it every few tunes or if I drastically change a parameter such as moving the mid highpass from 200hz to 1,600hz or going between 2 way and 3way. Since yours happens so often, can you try doing a reset to factory default each time you calibrate to see if it stops the problem? I know it's a PITA to do that each time but mine has been trouble free since it's one incident and that's one of only two things I've changed.
> 
> Since it's so easy to reproduce, I would think Andy and JBL would be interested in your particular unit for testing. Good luck with it, you have more patience than me.


I started doing a reset as per your instructions ill see if that helps.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

duro78 said:


> Anyone know if jbl is actively trying to resolve this issue or is it on the back burner
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


The only person with real insight into this would be Andy. It seems he is actively working on diagnosing the problem, going as far as to have a unit sent to him from a member who is experiencing the problem. Until they figure out how to trigger it in the lab 'fixing' it is a bit of an impossibility.


----------



## HisHeirness23 (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm starting to get really curious about how many people on this board are experiencing this issue with their MS-8. Is it possible to add a pole so that we can get an idea? I figure the sample size here would be very substantial and would definitely help JBL see quantitatively what kind of impact this issue has had on their consumers.


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

HisHeirness23 said:


> I'm starting to get really curious about how many people on this board are experiencing this issue with their MS-8. Is it possible to add a pole so that we can get an idea? I figure the sample size here would be very substantial and would definitely help JBL see quantitatively what kind of impact this issue has had on their consumers.


It seems this has been an issue for quite awhile. I started this thread for the purpose of finding some common factors. A separate thread with a poll would probably yield better results 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

HisHeirness23 said:


> I'm starting to get really curious about how many people on this board are experiencing this issue with their MS-8. Is it possible to add a pole so that we can get an idea? I figure the sample size here would be very substantial and would definitely help JBL see quantitatively what kind of impact this issue has had on their consumers.


I think you are better off doing a little searching and number crunching. A few of the people who have it have sold their units and it is probably safe to assume they won't be visiting threads about it, plus almost everyone who has experienced it has posted about it in the main MS8 thread.


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

Little update. Still doing a 3 way and only doing the drivers position and I've been resetting after around five calibrations. I haven't had any noise issues for days now.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## HisHeirness23 (Jul 28, 2009)

I know that installing a kill switch has been mentioned and I was wondering if it would work if I had the kill switch on the amp turn-on wire coming from the HU? This would be much easier for me to incorporate than having something on the actual power wire or pulling the RCA's.


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

HisHeirness23 said:


> I know that installing a kill switch has been mentioned and I was wondering if it would work if I had the kill switch on the amp turn-on wire coming from the HU? This would be much easier for me to incorporate than having something on the actual power wire or pulling the RCA's.


Yes, this should work just fine. The goal is to stop the signal from getting to your speakers.


----------



## HisHeirness23 (Jul 28, 2009)

Se7en said:


> Yes, this should work just fine. The goal is to stop the signal from getting to your speakers.


That's how I looked at it. I read that some people tried to turn off their radio and it still persisted, so it would only seem logical that cutting the power to the MS-8 would put a stop to the noise. Even though I have yet to experience this, having an entire Esotar2 set has me concerned.


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

HisHeirness23 said:


> That's how I looked at it. I read that some people tried to turn off their radio and it still persisted, so it would only seem logical that cutting the power to the MS-8 would put a stop to the noise. Even though I have yet to experience this, having an entire Esotar2 set has me concerned.


Replacing Esotar is not a hobby that I recommend.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Se7en said:


> Replacing Esotar is not a hobby that I recommend.


X3. That would officially put me out of the car audio hobby.


----------



## HisHeirness23 (Jul 28, 2009)

Se7en said:


> Replacing Esotar is not a hobby that I recommend.





BuickGN said:


> X3. That would officially put me out of the car audio hobby.


I absolutely agree. If I had to replace one driver, it would be enough for me to seriously consider removing the MS-8 and seeing if JBL would compensate for my loss.


----------



## fergusonv (Jan 30, 2012)

I had this happen for the first time yesterday. The car wass in ACC and I had just finisthed a tune and as soon as I hit continue it started. I immediately turned the ignition off removed the mic and turned the car back on and it started to do it again as soon as it got power. I then had to disconnect all my speakers and do a factory reset to get it to quit. 

This was not a good experience and I have been very paranoid about my speakers since this happened.


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

I've never experienced the issue. My setup:
2 way active front
No Center
No Rear
No Logic7
Mic always unplugged
External Amps only


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

fergusonv said:


> I had this happen for the first time yesterday. The car wass in ACC and I had just finisthed a tune and as soon as I hit continue it started. I immediately turned the ignition off removed the mic and turned the car back on and it started to do it again as soon as it got power. I then had to disconnect all my speakers and do a factory reset to get it to quit.
> 
> This was not a good experience and I have been very paranoid about my speakers since this happened.


Only do one listening position during calibration and do a hard reset after every few calibrations. I used to get the noise a lot but once I stopped doing the above I havent experienced it. Check both of your tweeters and make sure their not blown, I've had them blow even though I caught the sound before it started.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

saMxp said:


> I've never experienced the issue. My setup:
> 2 way active front
> No Center
> No Rear
> ...


I wonder how many people were/weren't using L7 when this happened. I haven't seen this listed but at the time mine made the noise I *think* L7 was on.



duro78 said:


> Only do one listening position during calibration and do a hard reset after every few calibrations. I used to get the noise a lot but once I stopped doing the above I havent experienced it. Check both of your tweeters and make sure their not blown, I've had them blow even though I caught the sound before it started.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Glad it works now. Do you have any idea or a clue if it was the resets or sticking to only one position?


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

BuickGN said:


> I wonder how many people were/weren't using L7 when this happened. I haven't seen this listed but at the time mine made the noise I *think* L7 was on.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad it works now. Do you have any idea or a clue if it was the resets or sticking to only one position?


Thanks bro. It seems to only happen during 3 way setups using more than one listening position. I actually tested it, I was noise free and as soon as I hit done after doing more than one position the noise started. The noise has to cycle through the ms8 so rcas must be removed until it passes. Killing the ignition or installing a switch wont work because as soon as power is reapplied the cycle will continue. It seems to be some kind of interference when more than one position is saved but only during a front 3 way configuration. The noise is caused because the two listening positions are being applied at the same time within the ms8 (not the user). Kind of like its not storing the separate settings and crashes as soon as they are applied once done is pressed after acoustic calibration. This can also happen at anytime after calibration but most of the time its happened right after for me. Andys explanation was a bit more in depth and technical but I don't remember it off the top of my head. I'm just glad I'm not blowing anymore drivers but a cap should be installed just as a precaution anyway

I don't use l7 but it was one of the settings Andy asked me if I was using it at the time of the noise. Its my understanding it only happens when front 3way is being utilized.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## kaigoss69 (Apr 2, 2008)

Mine is front 2-way and I've had the noise, so no, it does not only happen with 3-way. (Unless you would consider a 4" component set with external x-over on one channel pair and dedicated mid basses on another channel pair a "3-way".)


----------



## fergusonv (Jan 30, 2012)

Mine is setup as 2-way also and I experienced the noise. I had also calibrated for two listening positions just prior to it occuring.


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

I stand corrected, I started doing more than one position when I upgraded to a 3way. I started experiencing the noise around then but didn't remember if I was doing 2 way multiple positions before the upgrade. From what I hear the problem is one of the reasons for Andy's trip to china.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## shamie (Oct 27, 2009)

kms456 said:


> Hmmm... I'm digging through every thread I can find on the subject, and it doesn't sound too far off from many of them. That said, this is a pretty soft noise - audible, but stays at the same level throughout the HU volume range, including with the HU all the way down. Certainly not the kind of power/ volume that would blow a speaker...
> 
> Changing the volume on the MS-8 does have an effect, but I can still hear it all the way down to -30dB.
> 
> ...


I've gotten this noise as well as the ANOD. The soft noise is from the right rear and only occurs when certain seating positions are selected. The ANOD is mainly from the left front.

I'm on my 2nd MS-8, 2 way front, MS-8 powering tweeters, seperate amps for the other 6 chanels. I always calibrate both front seats.

My solution was to install a kill switch on the MS-8 remote in as my ANOD starts at a low volume and ramps up to 11 over a few seconds. Now that I know what's happening I can kill it before it gets absurd. Then I just recalibrate and hope for the best. I keep calibrating until I get no noise. Sometimes its fixed on the next cal, once I had to cal 4 times before I got a clean cal. I've been noise free for months now (as well as re-cal free), but I've also been paranoid about doing another cal.

I thought it might be caused by having the car on/off, lights on/off, etc. - its truely random for me. The solutions I've read so far have just been comprimises that I'm unwilling to make. My set-up is well within the advertised performance envelope of the MS-8 - this has to be a SW issue.


----------



## slinger1 (Jan 17, 2012)

I have never got the ANOD either and have done many different cal. setups....and all 4 seating positions....I havent done a reset on the MS8 either....I have mine set now and have not done a cal. for 2 weeks or so...I also have left the mic plugged in between calibrations for days with no problems....Im wondering if its just some of the first units produced that have the issue or they all have it and i just been lucky not to trigger it....

my setup...

2way front (ch. 1-2-3-4)
1way sides (ch.5-6)
subs (ch.7)
ch. 8 not used...
no rear
no center

all channels are from external amps and i have a kinetics battery in parallel also...
I do use L7 but sounds better without it....


----------



## bap4201 (Feb 14, 2012)

gasongasoff said:


> Here's another data point:
> 
> Got the airplane-noise-of-death (ANOD) today, sounded like some broad bandwidth noise that got progressively louder over few seconds, louder in the driver's side.
> 
> ...


Hi all, I just bought the JBL MS-8 a few days ago from Infiniti Electronics in FL. I installed it, and did a number of calibrations, all just positions for the driver seat. Just now, I went to redo the calibration, and BOOM, I got the deafening Airplane noise. I quickly hit the "mute" button, and then turned off the engine. I reset the unit, unplugged the Rem In, Rem Out, RCA In's disconnected from the battery and reset and the Airplane noise is STILL THERE as soon as I turn on the MS-8! I can't get it to stop!! I did this reset procedure at least 3 times and I can't get it to stop! I can tell you right now that I am not turning that on again, until I find a definite fix, so right now I'm without any audio in my car at all, because I was using that as my amp ;;

I sent Andy a PM and wrote to Tech Support on JBL site. Has anyone seen this before where the Airplane noise WON'T go away??? Please help, I'm really at a loss, I don't know what else to do. To help the OP out: If experiencing the noise please post below if your running a 2 or 3way in front, doing multiple listening positions, additional amps or using an L7 or not. 

Running 2 way in front, Only doing Driver Seat Position no other amps. I always do a factory reset when re-calibrating.


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

My last unit went from once every few weeks to daily. I finally swapped it out via the jbl website and haven't had an issue with the new unit.


----------



## bap4201 (Feb 14, 2012)

Update: Read in this thread that the MS-8 needs to cycle that ANOD thru, so I unplugged my line outs, turned the MS-8 back on, then reset to factory, and now I can at least use it. I'm not in that endless cycle of ANOD. 

Thank god none of my speakers were blown. BTW, the ANOD only seems to come from the Front Left Dash speaker. 

I'm keeping my remote handy just incase it happens when I'm driving so I can mute it immediately. Hopefully the ANOD only happens during Calibration. 

Oh, this also is my 2nd MS-8 (other one I returned because I had second thoughts) but during setup on that machine, I also experienced an ANOD. 

Drivers seat position only was used and 2 way setup for front.


----------



## mob17 (Apr 30, 2012)

Ive had the noise too but have noticed somthing else which noone has mentioned. The actual EQ the ms-8 creates is messed up. I installed in an E90, Running a 2 way front, with base stereo. Ive calibrated multiseats in the past with no problem. This is what happened:

I went to recalibrate the ms-8. set all the xovers like normal (40hz subsonic and rest 200hz 24db/oct). Then when it came to the acoustic calib i took the key fob out at set vol at -28db. went through acoustic as usual. it went to the main menu and i went to the boot to disconnect the mic. whilst i was at the back, all of a sudden a very loud constant noise started coming from in the car. i opened the door and it sounded like pink noise. quite loud. i turned the ms-8 vol and hu vol all the way down but this had no effect. i then locked the car and waited for the ms-8 to power down. it did and the noise went. i then switched the car back on and the noise returned after a minute. i double checked the ms-8 vol and noticed whenever i changed it a weird popping noise accompanied the loud pink noise. i locked the car again and waited for the ms-8 to power down. then i turned it back on and went to calibrate again. this time i left the ignition in and went through calib like normal. just before it does the output check, where it plays pink noise in each speaker, i turned the ms-8 vol up to -23db and an error message came up, saying if i continued all eq will be erased. there was no option to cancel so i pressed continue and it asked me to put the cd in again, so it basically restarted the whole calib. i then went throught it like normal using a calib vol as -28db. When it finished i disconnected the mic. but there was no sound at all. turned ms8 and hu vol up and was still silent. i tried different cds, radio and hard drive. still silent. then i recalibrated with -23db. when finished the volume was there and i was relieved. but as i played various tracks with volume, it sounded like the EQ was all messed up. highs sounded a bit harsh and the woofers rattled with bass. i didnt change the 31 band eq, used the same settings as always and before it never sounded this bad. i then recalib again to double check my xovers. but i got the same result.

I have now reset the ms-8 but the EQ still sounds all messed up. When i get back home tonight i will reset AND recalibrate and see if the EQ is ok. Its just that tunes which ive played before now sound like the bass is lacking, and when there is bass it rattles the woofers. This is even with the sub & bass level at cente and the 31-band eq all 0db. Before i could raise these and have absolutely no rattle.

I am very worried about this. ive done multiseat recalib before with no problems. I just hope my woofers are ok as the rattle worries me. 

If by tonight the messed up EQ doesnt change after recalib and resetting, i will be contacting JBL to get a replacement.


----------



## mob17 (Apr 30, 2012)

I reset to system default and recalibrated with the ignition on and 2 seating positions. good news, this worked! my eq sounds like it was before which is a relief!


----------



## abdulwq (Aug 17, 2008)

i agree its with most of the ms8;s


----------



## Random456 (Sep 1, 2007)

I had the ANOD once, but it hasn't returned. I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## shapiro (Feb 15, 2012)

I just got the airplane noise. I have probably calibrated 30 times (I'm kind of a perfectionist and trying to get it just right, have been having problems with the bass). I am running two way up front, side stock speakers, and a sub. The only change I made in set up this time was raising the side speaker crossover to [email protected] (the other crossovers points are fronts: [email protected], sub: [email protected] & [email protected]). I also changed gain settings on the sub (my big problem has been a delay in the subwoofer... can't figure how to fix that). I always calibrate for driver and passenger. 

When calibration was done, the music started playing for a few seconds. The airplane noise then started really quiet and gradually got louder. I hit power on the head unit pretty quick, but the noise still played even with the head unit off. I turned off the car to turn everything off. I then reset the MS-8 and recalibrated... it works fine again, luckily my tweeters are fine too.

Lesson learned: be ready to turn off the ignition when calibration is done. I had about 3 seconds before the noise got very loud, so I don't think it is much of a problem as long as I'm ready to turn to the car off in case the noise starts.


----------



## dowheelies (Jan 7, 2012)

mob17 said:


> Ive had the noise too but have noticed somthing else which noone has mentioned. The actual EQ the ms-8 creates is messed up. I installed in an E90, Running a 2 way front, with base stereo. Ive calibrated multiseats in the past with no problem. This is what happened:
> 
> I went to recalibrate the ms-8. set all the xovers like normal (40hz subsonic and rest 200hz 24db/oct). Then when it came to the acoustic calib i took the key fob out at set vol at -28db. went through acoustic as usual. it went to the main menu and i went to the boot to disconnect the mic. whilst i was at the back, all of a sudden a very loud constant noise started coming from in the car. i opened the door and it sounded like pink noise. quite loud. i turned the ms-8 vol and hu vol all the way down but this had no effect. i then locked the car and waited for the ms-8 to power down. it did and the noise went. i then switched the car back on and the noise returned after a minute. i double checked the ms-8 vol and noticed whenever i changed it a weird popping noise accompanied the loud pink noise. i locked the car again and waited for the ms-8 to power down. then i turned it back on and went to calibrate again. this time i left the ignition in and went through calib like normal. just before it does the output check, where it plays pink noise in each speaker, i turned the ms-8 vol up to -23db and an error message came up, saying if i continued all eq will be erased. there was no option to cancel so i pressed continue and it asked me to put the cd in again, so it basically restarted the whole calib. i then went throught it like normal using a calib vol as -28db. When it finished i disconnected the mic. but there was no sound at all. turned ms8 and hu vol up and was still silent. i tried different cds, radio and hard drive. still silent. then i recalibrated with -23db. when finished the volume was there and i was relieved. but as i played various tracks with volume, it sounded like the EQ was all messed up. highs sounded a bit harsh and the woofers rattled with bass. i didnt change the 31 band eq, used the same settings as always and before it never sounded this bad. i then recalib again to double check my xovers. but i got the same result.
> 
> ...


I had a very similar experience yesterday. I reset to factory default and reran (at -40db) but cant get a tune with any good bass now. Midbass units sound strained (over EQ'd?)but output is down on them and sub. I have to turn the gain up on the sub to even get any outpu. 

Ran out of time to tinker but it seems the EQ is doing something quite odd and I have a faint "digital pop" now about every 4-5 seconds.

I'm going to go through and check everything hopefully next weekend and start from scratch. I really was close on my last calibration to being quite happy with the sound too. Maybe I should have left well enough alone.....

Eric


----------



## dowheelies (Jan 7, 2012)

Just wanted to update...

I had a chance to do a retune today as it was really bugging me! I'm back to an OK tune after hard reset today. Image and midbass isn't quite as good as it was before but it's pretty decent.

The "digital pop" I described (sound like dust back on vinyl from those of you old enough to remember) every few seconds appears to be a Ford Sync/Ipod issue. NOT and MS-8 issue. It only does it with Ipod connected to USB, not other sources including Bluetooth with same Ipod. Bought a new cable ant it's still present. 

I know this is a ANOD thread my apologies for being off-topic...

FWIW the ANOD has me so paranoid that I freaked today thinking it was starting. Then I realized that Steve Miller Band song "Children of the Future" actually has an increasingly loud airplane noise in the background. Almost $hit driving home in bumper to bumper today! Just added to ipod this weekend and probably haven't listened to that whole album in 10 years...

Eric


----------



## jsaliba (Jun 29, 2012)

Posting here as another data point, but mostly to get a post count of 1 so I can message Andy directly. 

Here is the message I'll be sending Andy:

Hi Andy,

I have had the MS-8 for about 6 months and this is the first time I am experiencing the airplane noises. 

Now, I cannot get a 3-way cal without the noise. The noise doesnt go away from resetting the unit with the reset button or from powering down. Had to disconnect all speakers and then reset, then re-cal, then cycle power. 

I have run the system as 2-way front with sub for the last 6 months no problems with many re-cals and no factory resets ever. No airplane noise problems during this time. I finally decided that my install was too crappy for the MS-8 to overcome and decided to go 3-way to alleviate the giant hole in the mids from my 2-way setup that the MS-8 was trying to EQ back in. 


Problem occurred while doing a test set up trying to determine driver mounting positions with test enclosures. I was running 3-way front with no sub. Only calibrate driver position. I only had speakers connected to the left side. No right side speakers were connected for fast swapping of drivers for A/B tests. In all my A/B tests, 2 way never had a problem. I was able to calibrate 3-way maybe 2 or 3 times with no issue. Now the issue is present whenever I calibrate 3-way. I seem to be able to calibrate if I run 3-way front but dont connect the tweeter. 

As soon as I complete a 3-way calibration with tweeter connected, a whining tone starts at a low volume and sweeps into max volume white noise. I blew one of my XT19 tweeters the first time this happened. Other speakers dont appear blown but this has to be really bad for them. I watched my 3" mid with an x-max of 0.5mm jump out at me like a subwoofer!!! 

In its current state, the MS-8 seems unable to function if I want a 3-way front. Do you have any suggestions that would allow me to troubleshoot this? 

I read about one other forum member who was able to be helped by installing a different firmware version. Perhaps this will be possible for me?

Thanks
Jake


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

Jake,
Powering off or hitting the reset button doesn't clear the memory. Choose "restore factory defaults" in the system settings menu. I think that the problem is caused when multiple filters are loaded one after the other after the other. I cannot confirm this, though. Sorry. I really wish I had a better answer.


----------



## K-Mike (Sep 17, 2012)

I dont have much experience with programming so sorry if i'm way off basis, but could JBl use a firmware update that would sense if the unit started this output and have it immediately shut off/ reset to factory defaults? This wouldn't fix anything but it might at least save some tweeters.


----------



## K-Mike (Sep 17, 2012)

And has anyone experienced this while driving? Or is it only during calibration


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

It happns while driving also

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kaigoss69 (Apr 2, 2008)

I have never had the noise with this particular unit until today. I must have done hundreds of calibrations, all without any issues. I always use the same procedure, that is I measure just the driver's seat, then unplug the mic before selecting "done". Well today, I went to the trunk as usual, to unplug the mic, and just before unplugging, the noise started. It was faint, but noticeable, and it was getting louder. Luckily, I was able to unplug the mic before any damage was done to my speakers. I have a two-way front, center, sides, and sub.


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

kaigoss69 said:


> I have never had the noise with this particular unit until today. I must have done hundreds of calibrations, all without any issues. I always use the same procedure, that is I measure just the driver's seat, then unplug the mic before selecting "done". Well today, I went to the trunk as usual, to unplug the mic, and just before unplugging, the noise started. It was faint, but noticeable, and it was getting louder. Luckily, I was able to unplug the mic before any damage was done to my speakers. I have a two-way front, center, sides, and sub.


Ive never heard of the mic stopping the noise once it has started. The Most common and quickest methods are turning the ignition off or pulling the rca cables from the amp. I along with others have experienced the noise even after unpluggng the mic after calibration. Not saying your wrong or anyghing but are you sure you heard it? The way you described it sounds about right but then again if you experinced it there'd be no doubt. Make sure none of your drivers are damaged

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Well after this long I think we can concluded the only fix is going to be an amp remote kill switch, a bigasscap on an active tweeter, and master volume control post MS-8. 

That should do it.


----------



## hilander999 (Jul 6, 2011)

Has this issue been resolved yet?

I was hoping this had been fixed by now but I can't find any definitive answer.


----------



## Anothertime (Jun 23, 2011)

My MS-8 just let the magic smoke out of my right side HAT L4 and Soundstream NT-1 tweeter.
The Jet engine noise took them out quickly. Finished a 2 seat tune, unplugged the headset and away it went. Not enough time to kill the system as I was not in the front of the car at the time. Was retuning as just swapped out my old M&M 10’s for Oz Audio 250L. Was calibrating because I also installed new HAT L6’s in the doors. Replaced my aging OZ Audio 6’s.
System info
3 way front with 2 subs
80hz – 400hz – 5.1k hz
Channel 1 – RF low - HAT L6 – Hertz HDP4 amp
Channel 2 – LF low - HAT L6 – Hertz HDP4 amp
Channel 3 – RF Mid - HAT L4 – Hertz HDP4 amp
Channel 4 – LF Mid - HAT L4 – Hertz HDP4 amp
Channel 5 – RF Tweet – SS NT-1 – PPI A300 amp
Channel 6 – LF Tweet – SS NT-1 – PPI A300 amp
Channel 7 - sub 1 – OZ Audio 250L – PPI A600 amp
Channel 8 - sub 2 – OZ Audio 250L – PPI A600 amp

Have a spare tweeter that has been replaced, but will have to check the cost to fix the L4. Is there any solution to this? Or does the MS-8 need to be sent in?

Anothertime


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

Anothertime said:


> My MS-8 just let the magic smoke out of my right side HAT L4 and Soundstream NT-1 tweeter.


Ouch, sorry to that  was the microphone plugged in, by any chance? Edit: nevermind. I always shut my ignition off before unplugging their to avoid any side effects.

Call Scott at HAT, he'll get you a replacement L4, hopefully for a discount or free.



> Is there any solution to this? Or does the MS-8 need to be sent in?


I think it needs to be "put down" before it hurts someone else.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Neil_J said:


> Ouch, sorry to that  was the microphone plugged in, by any chance? Edit: nevermind. I always shut my ignition off before unplugging their to avoid any side effects.
> 
> *Call Scott at HAT, he'll get you a replacement L4, hopefully for a discount or free.*
> I think it needs to be "put down" before it hurts someone else.


IIRC Hybrid mentioned that they don't warranty auto-tune processors. All but the head unit built in verity.


----------



## aviator79 (Nov 12, 2007)

My speakers shot off a while back just listening to low volume music. Finally had time to diagnose it and fgured out that one of the amps is blown and one of my esotec 172s is blown. Not sure if anything else is damaged. I should have never bought the MS8. Should have unplugged it as soon as this thread was posted. PITA.
Maybe it could have been the amp...IDK. Ive had problems with the MS8 sense I got it along with other people having had it blow their speakers so that is why I am blaming it, but the more I think about it the more likely it is that the amp blew and blew the speaker.
Now what to do is the question...


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Airplane noise has been well documented. Do a search 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunshinefc3s (Jun 23, 2010)

BigRed said:


> Airplane noise has been well documented. Do a search
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, the problem is well documented. Has JBL come up with a fix? It would be very helpful to newcomers to post a link with a resolution as opposed to telling them to search through a 700 page thread. 
-a


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

sunshinefc3s said:


> Yeah, the problem is well documented. Has JBL come up with a fix? It would be very helpful to newcomers to post a link with a resolution as opposed to telling them to search through a 700 page thread.
> -a


No resolution. Wire up a kill switch to the remote in of the ms-8 and hope you catch an audible noise before it does any damage.


----------



## aviator79 (Nov 12, 2007)

I didnt hear any noise. I was listening to music at low volume then it just cut out...now have a blown 2.9 and one blown 172. Not sure what caused it.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

aviator79 said:


> I didnt hear any noise. I was listening to music at low volume then it just cut out...now have a blown 2.9 and one blown 172. Not sure what caused it.


Known to happen without any audible noise as well. Though I have never heard of an amp blowing from a low current low low voltage input signal. It's understandable that the speaker would blow from some type of of none oscillating signal from th ms-8 that gets sent out full scale and amplified equally. Something that sticks the cone to it's max till it melts the coil would be silent, but the amp blow from that? I've never heard of it happening.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

sunshinefc3s said:


> Yeah, the problem is well documented. Has JBL come up with a fix? It would be very helpful to newcomers to post a link with a resolution as opposed to telling them to search through a 700 page thread.
> 
> -a



Sorry didn't mean to sound like I was avoiding giving a resolution but there isn't one. I was told after my third one did it, to keep resetting the unit. That wasn't acceptable to me so I sold it the noise is unbearably loud and will do it with or without the mic plugged in

I personally don't want to look thru a 700 page thread either

I'll help u narrow it down. Do an advanced search. Type in "airplane noise" in the keywords. at the bottom left change the "show results as" posts. Hit the search now button. Now u only have 10 pages to look thru 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunshinefc3s (Jun 23, 2010)

BigRed said:


> Sorry didn't mean to sound like I was avoiding giving a resolution but there isn't one. I was told after my third one did it, to keep resetting the unit. That wasn't acceptable to me so I sold it the noise is unbearably loud and will do it with or without the mic plugged in
> 
> I personally don't want to look thru a 700 page thread either
> 
> ...


Haha. Yeah, that thread is out of control. Probably why this thread was started. 
-a


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

I haven't had the anod but I have what sounds like engine whine in my right 6.5 midrange/midbass and now it sounds blown. It cuts in and out and the whine persists. Is this related? I too noticed it started a little while after doing a 2 seat calibration.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

If u didn't get the sound of an airplane engine spooling up to an unbearable level then I think you're problem is something else 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

If you experienced it youll know it

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'll do some trouble shooting to figure out what's going on.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Would moving master volume control to the amplifiers help keep the speakers from blowing, if the MS-8 were to crap out? Seems to me like it would since the resulting PEAK signal level, most of the time, would be ~-40dB below full scale ( .03 volts RMS relative to a 2 volt max signal). That versus a very likely worst case scenario of a 0dB 2.8 volt signal going straight to be amplified . That should bring even the most damaging signal down to a level that won't burn up the speakers before you can hit a reset switch.


----------

